# new to handguns, which one?



## fattie801 (Dec 11, 2009)

ok so i have been doing alot of research over a long period or time, probably to long because i have changed my choice way to many times.

as of right now i am leaning towards a springfield XDM in either 9MM or .40 cal with a 4.5" and have a few questions.

first, what does everyone think of this firearm? around my parts everyone suggests this one, kinda wanting an out side opinion. 

Second, which firearms would you compare to the XDM or would you suggest over the XDM? i am wanting to pay at most $600 

Third, are there barrel caliber conversions out there? i would like to take my Conceled Carry test with it and would want at least a .40 cal for carry but have always liked 9MM so would like to have that option as well for plinking and to keep the cost of practice low as possible


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Frankly there is nothing wrong with a 9mm for SD. :numbchuck: Ammo variations for the 9mm abound a plenty. I have an XD9sc and it is one accurate little gun.

Buy it, shoot it and don't look back.:smt033


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - I think you'll like it here.

The Springfield XDm's are great guns.

Here's mine










I really looked into this gun before I bought it .

I was considering 4 different 9 mm's (different brands) and I rented or borrowed from friends all 4 guns and shot each of them.

All guns shoot differently - try them out.

I encourage you to do the same.

Good luck on finding the gun you want.

Give us a update when you decide.

:smt1099


----------



## fattie801 (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks guys, don that is a nice gun i am really excited to get to shoot one this weekend i will be going to a local range and trying out a few guns


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Rent or borrow different guns in the same "class" if you can, before you make your decision. Considering what you are looking at, and your price range....I would also recommend a glock 19


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

fattie801 said:


> ok so i have been doing alot of research over a long period or time, probably to long because i have changed my choice way to many times.
> 
> as of right now i am leaning towards a springfield XDM in either 9MM or .40 cal with a 4.5" and have a few questions.
> 
> first, what does everyone think of this firearm? around my parts everyone suggests this one, kinda wanting an out side opinion.


I like mine, it shoots nice, can be concealed with a little effort on my part, holds more ammo than anything in it's size class without going to an extended magazine etc.


> Second, which firearms would you compare to the XDM or would you suggest over the XDM? i am wanting to pay at most $600


 Glock 17 and 19, the regular XD, Smith & Wesson M&P, CZ Phantom. I don't know if I would suggest any over the XDM, each has their advantages and disadvantages...



> Third, are there barrel caliber conversions out there? i would like to take my Conceled Carry test with it and would want at least a .40 cal for carry but have always liked 9MM so would like to have that option as well for plinking and to keep the cost of practice low as possible


Yes, you can get a 9mm barrel for your XDM 40 such as those from Barsto and EFK 

As others have stated, go out and try a few if possible.


----------

